# Grow Room Setup Problem...help!!!



## sandman2009 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi folks. I have been trying to set up me a grow room and I have ordered some afghani seeds for my first try because I read so much about this strain and literally everyone said you could make a lot of mistakes but it was so tough it could survive anyway and God knows that is what i need for the first time. I should receive 10 seeds plus 20 free so I should have 30 to start with when they come. I have not been on this site very long but have had a lot of help already and do appreciate it. I am at at place where I do have a lot of plans but also some problems I don't seem to know how to solve. Please bear with me as it will take a while to let you understand exactly what is going on here. I am just an old(55) hippie/vietnam vet and I live alone in a small house in a very quiet neighborhood on a back street so security is pretty good to begin with thank God. A preacher lives next door however so I have to not let down my guard. I guess like anything else is I have some very good positives but also some negatives in trying to make my grow room. The positives are I have an old bedroom that is nothing but a ton of junk. i made it a junk room long ago. It was piled up over your head so I do mean a junk room which is definitely not all bad. There is a door to the bedroom/junkroom that stays closed at all times. In the fartherest corner in that junk room is a small widowless closet with no light fixtures or anything else. It is only 44"(3'8") wide and 25"(2'1") deep and 7'10" high. It comes to exactly 5.75 square feet so I am gonna just treat it like 6 square feet if that is ok. I have already put one coat of flat white paint on it which was already that but really marked up cause years ago it was my stepsons bedroom. the door is wood and brown in color so painting the inside of that was a must. I will put one more coat tomorrow and it will be the best I can do for that part. I have very much wanted to use the 12/12 from seedling Dutch technique which i am sure you non newbies know about. I am not sure if this is best for a start but it is very closely related to the SOG method which I really like. I will take in to consideration however any other ways you folks might wanna recommend as I have gardened for years as a regular vegetable farmer but have never tried this in any way. Now to the questions I don't understand. If I did the 12/12 or sog what kind of pots would i need and how many could i go with. The biggest problem is lighting and ventilation. I have no ventilation but I can at least put a fan running all the time in there I believe if I need to. It appears that I may be stuck with flourescent lights because of the heating problem. I also will have to use extension cords for the fan and lights because there is nothing in the closet for fixture. For certain reasons I cannot cut a hole in the roof or wall. It is just something that I cannot do regardless. If I could it would be a security problem for sure so I guess it is just as well for now anyway. Since I have a dark room already and then a closet with the door closed it will be easy to keep it dark as a moonless night which I understand is very good. I need someone to give me some ideas on what to do. I also understand this strain is extremely smelly so I do need to puta carbon filter in it too. I don't even know what that is so someone might tell me how i would need to do it. My plan is to try to grow 6 plants which no doubt will fill the room like sog before long I hear anyway. If I do 12/12 then I can cut the bottom leaves and stems off all the time and could use them to keep making plants. I could remove and harvest plants and keep some smaller ones getting started so maybe my 12/12 would work to some degree. That is about it so I will appreciate any help you can give me. I don't have my seeds yet and it takes a while for them to get here I know so I haven't been in any hurry. I haven't had anything to smoke in weeks but just today a buddy of mine said he had an oz for me tomorrow so I thought maybe there will be a few seeds in there. I could get an early start and try them if the stuff is decent which I am sure it is as my buddy me are ex army buddies. Sorry for the long wind but I just wanted to be clear as i could so I could get things moving and when I do get that tomorrow I can a least get my mojo back so I can think if you know what I mean. Thanks so much for what ever help you could assist me in...sandman2009


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*hey glad ypur gonna be up and running ,,,,enjoy the smoke tomorrow:48:
as for taking clones in flower ,,,its not unheard of but makes it a lot harder for them to root ,,and ui dont want to stress the lady s out to much ,,thats why alot of people keep a mother plant in veg so they can take clones as and when they like eace:*


----------



## Shockeclipse (Dec 24, 2008)

It sounds like you might want to do a little more research and get a better game plan going.  I am just finishing my design for. The grow setup I will be using and I have been been researching and taking notes for about ten months.  But either way you go about it good luck


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Ukgirl420 So I Guess I Will Figure A Way To Keep A Mom Around For That Purpose. Around Here It Has Been Really Hard To Get Anything Decent To Smoke. I Just Can't Handle That Swag Any More So I Just Said To Hell With It For About 3 Weeks Now Which Is Forever For Me. I Am Very Happy That My Buddies Coming Through Though. I Am Trying To Set Myself Up So I Can Have What I Need And This Is The Last Time I Should Not Be Smoking. Gonna Get My Mojo Back Tomorrow Though And That Will Help A Lot...thanks Again For The Advice. I Need All I Can Get.


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Shockeclipse But I Have Researched This Thing To Death Because That Is My Nature But I Really Don't Know What Else To Do But I Will Figure This Out. Just Like Anything Else In Life You Just Have To Learn How To Do It And As You Know Ain't Nothing As Good As Trial And Error With A Little Help From Your Friends As The Beatles Might Say...thanks Again


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

sandman2009 said:
			
		

> In the fartherest corner in that junk room is a small widowless closet with no light fixtures or anything else. It is only 44"(3'8") wide and 25"(2'1") deep and 7'10" high. It comes to exactly 5.75 square feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Your on the right tracks..........................................................
Asking before Starting...........................................
You'll find all the help/info you'll ever need here

Have a good read of some of the Indoor grows documented here and you'll find how others have sucseeded in very similar situations as your own........



Green mojo your way.........................................................


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 24, 2008)

Is there any way you could install a bathroom exhaust fan with a light box on the closet door to facilitate the ventilation requirements?

How much yield are you chasing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 24, 2008)

You are going to have to have ventilation.  A carbon filter will need an exhaust.  I would say that if it is impossible for you to get air in and out of the closet, you are going to have a really hard time growing.  Fluorescent lights of adequate wattage/lumens will be hotter than using a HPS.


----------

